

"No" Means "Thank You" - wmeredith

http://voltagecreative.com/blog/
======
mildweed
The specific post I think he meant to link to:

<http://voltagecreative.com/editorials/no-means-thank-you/>

------
mattm
Agreed. This can also be applied to dating.

------
sp332
Neat trick, wmeredith! How did you pull that off?

